
The Redshift Hate Logs - seisvelas
https://epiphany.pub/post?refId=a362fd3bffdc7eecde1838916fb8f4c267f5672b3774bd86dd23dce9dac72bee
======
typenil
I just ran into the correlated sub query problem this week. Wasted a ton of
work getting things working in Django just to have all of it die when it hit
our alpha environment. Aggravating at best.

~~~
seisvelas
Thanks! Your personal site ([https://mdub.dev/](https://mdub.dev/)) is
gorgeous, by the way! But there's a small bug: When I try to click the first
post (Github OAuth 2 in Go) nothing happens. All the others work.

Edit: Actually, I noticed another bug too. When I go to the sidebar, only part
of the little circle icon above your name shows up. If I zoom out I can see
it. Interestingly, zooming out also makes that first link work! So maybe you
tested everything on a bigger screen than I'm using? (I'm on a MacBook)

